# Recommendation, please



## Ondine (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm looking for a speedlight with HSS and a remote trigger system that supports the HSS off camera. I'm using the Sony a77mII. I've been reading about different flashes and triggers and such, but am having a difficult time putting all the different possible pieces together that will work. Thank you!!


----------



## jaomul (Dec 13, 2015)

This might help

Minolta/Konica Minolta/Sony Alpha flashes


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the A77 mk2 has the new multi-interface shoe. That means that the flashes that Sony makes for it are the HVL-F20M, HVL-F32M, HVL-F43M, and HVL-F60M. It will not accept any that end in AM without an adapter. 

All of these flashes can serve as a wireless controller, and all but the F20M can also be a slave. For instance, I use my F20M on the camera to control the F32M off camera, but I cannot control the F20M off camera by using the F32M on camera. If I had two F32Ms or higher, though, they could interchangeably be used as controller or slave. 

I did originally purchase a third party trigger attached to a third party flash, but honestly it had so many problems I gave up and just purchased the flashes instead. It is so worth the extra money just to avoid the headache. But if that's the system you really need I can look it up. It does function, but it seems like one part was always out of sync and I could never remember which settings to use for each piece to get it right.


----------



## Ondine (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you, Cherylynne!!


----------

